# Oliver 399D 18" planer Owner's Manual



## sanko (Feb 16, 2013)

I recently purchased an Oliver 399D 18" planer. An Internet search returned a two page Owner's Manual but I need more instructions than contained there. Any Jocks out there with help!

Thank's Sanko


----------

